# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Subscriptions?

## belbein

When I post, I always click the "subscriptions" button to get notifications sent to me.  It's not working.  What do I need to do to try to remedy this--change my e-mail address, adjust some settings ???

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Some things to check:

1) Your email address should be valid and you should have access to it. Check that here.
2) Check your spam or trash. This site is sending hundreds, some days thousands, of automated emails from the forum and Classifieds and some providers tag us as spam. If you haven't checked that, you should.
3) If you're using GMail, check through the Gmail interface and not third party software. There are many ways mail can be incorrectly blocked.

There are more services, software and methods of checking software than can be catalogued so you'll have to trouble-shoot on your own.

----------


## belbein

Thanks.

----------

